# Wtb daiwa grandwave 50 or 40



## shadatgarep (Nov 13, 2015)

Iam looking seriously of buying a daiwa grandwave 40 or 50 reel. Thanks mate


----------



## shadatgarep (Nov 13, 2015)

Will pay for shipping fee.. Need a daiwa grandwave z50 urgently. Please guys help me.


----------

